# Feeling Blue



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Finished this one up a few days ago. 10" maple, blue dye, lacquer finish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice job


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That is beautiful!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow. Very good


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

That is great. Something else I need to learn now.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what did you use for dye?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice... That dyed maple turns into some beautiful final products...


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, cool color... Congrats!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## wcbillcollector (May 16, 2013)

Nice bowl there Mr. Kent!!!!!

T


----------



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice, Tell us about the Dye and Lacquer you used for this project....


----------

